# Thailand Training Guide



## Rob2109 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, i'm hoping to go over to a camp for a few months next year and i'm wanting to put together a guide that could be a sticky for anyone else wanting to do the same.
I'm thinking Visa advice, good flights, a good list of camps in various locations and any other good insider knowledge anyone would be willing to give.
I'd appreciate any thoughts anyone has about what's required to give a full decent guide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariaclara (Aug 28, 2009)

Check out/PM our forum member: Akira



Akira said:


> Recently I quit my job and moved to Thailand to train in muay thai at Sasiprapa in Bangkok for one year. I'm keeping an online blog at
> 
> http://muaythaitrainingthailand.blogspot.com/
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions there or help anyone thinking of doing the same.  Chok dee!


----------



## Rob2109 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the reply, i've been reading the blog for a while now so i'll pm Akira. Someone who's gone over and is training in Bankok will be a great source of help.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2009)

Rob2109 said:


> Hi and thanks for the reply, i've been reading the blog for a while now so i'll pm Akira. Someone who's gone over and is training in Bankok will be a great source of help.


 
Rob, my instructor is taking fighters over in November to train at Fairtex at Bangplee, we are sponsored by them and he's been going over for a few years now, you're welcome to email him if you want, pm me and I'll give you the email address.


----------



## Akira (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a good idea but have enough people here been to Thailand to submit useful information?

I think a general faq would be more useful because I see the same questions about equipment, stance, weight training etc being asked over again.

But yeah, anyway, good idea, let me know if you need any help. I've only trained at a couple of gyms over here though.

My 2 cents...stay the **** away from crazy ****ing thai girls. A girl I met in February called the police on me the other day saying I hit her. I haven't even seen her for months so it was a surprise to say the least. What a headache.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to concur with Akira having lived and trained in thailand for a long time back and forth, it takes a while to really see beneath the surface. A general faq would serve its purpose and then a person can ask specific questions and probably someone can come on and give them answers.  

I think there a number of blogs and sites containing valuable information, a compiled list of those can help as well. Some are very detailed on specific camps and expenses etc.

Akira

Wow, i have seen some crazy stuff with women in thailand but never heard that one.  What was the purpose of that and what was the outcome, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Akira (Sep 2, 2009)

Mate I don't know what she's trying to do.

I'll type the whole story out one day, it's really involved.  But basically,

We dated for 2 weeks in February.  I dumped her because I found out she was lying about what she did for a job (said she worked at a hotel when she was really unemployed).  I was already living in the same block of apartments as her, she only lives one floor up, because it's cheap and near my gym.

After breaking up with her, she broke into my room, tried to assault me then tried to commit suicide twice.  When she was taken to hospital after one of the attempts I got a phone call from her doctor telling me she was saying I hit her.  I said there's no way that happened, but examine her and call me back if you have any problems.  There was no phone call back ever.

Since then I moved on to other girls, but this crazy ***** has tried to ruin any relationships I've had.  She comes down to my room at all hours of the night banging on my door and screaming at me.  Last time she did it I threw a glass of water over here and slammed the door again.

She sends me about 30-100 sms messages a day, depending what mood she's in, some of them really nasty.  But when she sees me outdoors she acts like the nicest person.

She also got my current girlfriends phone number, I don't know how, and started messaging her abusive messages and lying about how we are still sleeping together, all that kind of ****.  Luckily my girlfriend isn't jealous, or into knives.

So anyway, one day crazy girl starts going on about this money I owe her.  I don't owe her any money so I told her to **** off.  Then she started messaging my girlfriend and was given the same reply.  Then she said something about calling the police if I didn't give her money so I switched off my phone and told my girlfriend it was nothing to worry about, because she's threatened all kinds of **** that's never happened before (to get me kicked out of my gym, to get me arrested, to get me kicked out of thailand).

So I went to bed and later on, about 11:20pm?  there was a knocking on my door.  I opened it to find her, her best friend (who is hot) and two police officers looking at me.  We went out into the hallway and I got my girlfriend to translate while I stood around contemplating the rest of my life inside a thai prison.

ANYWAY, she bought up the money issue and I said I would be happy to pay her back any money she has loaned me if she can show me proof of how much I borrowed from her ($ZERO).  The police said fine, you can sort it out between themselves.  About hitting her though, they said it's a criminal matter so they will send me some papers in the next 2 weeks and when I've received them, I have to go to the police station to talk with them about it.  I'm not exactly worried because its been 3 weeks now and they really didn't seem so interested in sorting out an arguement between an ex bf/gf.  She started losing her cool and yelling too which my girlfriend explained to me didn't make her look good.

So that's where it's at now.  I'm waiting for any papers to show up but I doubt they will, and if they do I have a mate who is a lawyer in Pattaya I can talk to plus I'll take some beer for the policemen and that should be the end of that.

But yeah, stay away from the crazy chicks!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 2, 2009)

One of our fighters was intrigued to say the least when training at Fairtex to see thongs on the washing line by his room (in Fairtex) and was quite excited (he was only 18 at the time, bless) to see a rather attractive Thai female fighter until he was warned off it was a famous male turned female fighter, they'd even made a film about 'her'. Later he was in the Fairtwex shop picking kit to be made to take back and he was just being pleasant to the girl working there, next thing he got a letter from her saying 'maybe they get married' and live in UK etc etc. Scared the hell out of him but our instructor sorted it, we keep the letter though in the club just for a laugh and to embarrass him.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Sep 2, 2009)

Akira:
I'm real sorry to hear that.  The woman is obviously psychotic to the extreme. I would seriously stay on guard with her.  As backup, just consult the lawyer, you can PM me also if the issue gets serious and i can see if i can get someone there to help.  These things happen but yours is definitely an extreme case. Hang in there.

For your amusement someone sent them ko clip from a thai bar:

http://www.foundrymusic.com/opieanthony/displaymedia.cfm?id=20566


----------



## Akira (Sep 3, 2009)

****ing LOL!  Love how he gets kicked in the face when he bounces up off the floor from getting punched.  Shows that it really doesn't pay to lose your temper over here.  There's a guy who I see on my soi occassionly wheeling around a large basket full of nasty looking knives and machetes (even swords) for sale.  The motorcycle taxi drivers always buy from him.

Thanks for the offer to help mate.  I think she's going to have a hard time proving I did something that I didn't do.  To be honest I'm more worried about getting stabbed.  My thai mate said most thai women are crazy, but there's about 5% who will just flip out one day and incite violence.  If I don't log on for a while you'll know whats happened to me :enguard:


----------



## Fede (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your story, Akira. 
Mine is very similar, as the girl I was with bragged about supposed hits from my part and about money I had to give back to her and her mom (who was the kindest person, by the way). 
Well she was hitting and I just held her by her wrists and tried to calm her down, of course I don't like getting hit and I am not going to hit a girl. 

She even thretened to go to the police, that was her last attempt, but as you said, there were no proofs of anything and I clearly told her that. I even said ok let's go to the police together! 
I felt like I was in a Thai soap, it was crazy, only the music was missing. 
And much later when she knew me and a Thai colleague were always together she tried to interfere with sms, calls, and through a girl she knew. 

So I don't know, there is something with some Thai girls, definitely. 
It's like they can be very nice and kind but turn into monsters if something they don't like comes up. Like a double personality or something. She was very kind and helpful, that's for sure, but it could all change so fast and for matters that in Europe would be considered foolish. They see things in a different way in Thailand, relationships are just a part of it I guess. 
I take it as a lesson, behave well and watch your step, find anything that can come up as a proof in legal and money matters.

And of course watch your back!


----------



## Rob2109 (Sep 4, 2009)

A friend of mine is living with a Thai girl here in the UK, she's nice but she defo wears the pants in the relationship lol. As a result we've been introduced to her network of friends and been for a few bbqs where there's 6/7 thai women and me and my mate there. They are all a little bit crazy too, so i dont think its just in Thailand that they act that way. That's my two cents worth, not as bad as you guys have had though.


----------



## MuayThaiTrainingThailand (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, Akira hope you will be alright..BTW,can you please let me know, how are you going with the girl please?

Yes, sometime, it is hard to be wise and in love (sex) at the same time..That happen with me all the time!!!!!! women is too powerful...as long as we are not gay....

For anyone who interested training Muay Thai in Thailand, there are good camp in Bangkok and Southern or Northern of Thailand... but if you like Beautiful Beaches, surfing,out going, training and holiday, fun, seeing friend and of course if you are serious Muay Thai training.Phuket is one of your Best choice, however, Northern will cost you less compare to Phuket. and if you seeking to come to Phuket check this site for one of your option: http://www.muaythaitrainingthailand.com    you can get good deal with the site...anyway, there are many good camp in Phuket you can find out Good luck and hope you guys can enjoy Thailand.


----------



## Akira (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I'm in Australia at the moment for a couple of months so I don't have to see the crazy chick! I did hook up with another girl who seems to want something more stable and doesnt try to stab me when she gets angry so.  She's hit me once but I deserved it so no problem.  We've been going good for a few months now. Hopefully when I go back (I've still got my apartment over there) the crazy one will have found some other poor sucker.

What's the saying? You'll only find a white elephant in the forrest?

Dating someone from BKK was probably my first mistake.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 3, 2009)

Guys, you are all getting a bit anti women there with your generalisations. I could say something about a man who hops from woman to woman but will resist. 
This is a thread about training in Thailand not a place to launch into tirades against women wherever they come from..
My instructor and some of our fighters fly out there tomorrow for what will be a professional training trip, if anyone wants genuine infomation on trainng in Thailand pm me and I will give you contact details for my instructor who is always pleased to help with info and advice.


----------



## Akira (Nov 3, 2009)

Well that saying is a thai saying.  It's actually complimentary to girls from rural/poorer areas.  Meaning if you want to find a special girl (the white elephant), you have to look in the jungle/rural areas (not Bkk).

I'm not against all women, just the crazy ones that try and get you arrested.

But you are right, this is a forum about thai boxing and martial arts.  We shouldn't be sharing travel stories and experiences, except on a travel forum.

Good luck on your trip Tez3, I hope you get everything you want out of it.  Take lots of photos for us


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sadly I'm not going but I will get photos if I can. I have to run everything while they are gone, sob sob. I actually wanted to see the elephants more than train lol!


----------

